# GRD Tower



## alnowaiser (23 فبراير 2011)

ممكن شرح عن ابراج الاتصالات الجديدة السريعة التركيب والمعروفة grd
حسب معلوماتي ان شركات الاتصالات بالمملكة ستتجه لهذا النوع من الابراج 
الارتفاع 40 م القاعدة من الخرسانة الجاهزة الصنع لا تتجاوز 13 *13 متر، الشلتر يمكن ازالته وتركيبه دون ان يتأثر البرج. يمكن تركيبه في يوم واحد فقط
من لديه الرسومات او معلومات اضافية فليفيدنا. مع الشكر والتقدير لكل الاعضاء


----------



## رياض450 (3 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم للتو شاهدت طللبكم ، وللتوضيح اذا ما زلت تحتاج لللمعلومة بخصوص ابراج grd ، بداية انا حتى فترة قريبة جدا كنت اعمل فى شركة زين الكويت ولاازال اعمل فى مجال الاتصالات ، وكنت اول من نفذ الفكرة فى الابراج المؤقته حيث كنا نسميها فى البداية temporary sites ، بداية كنت ابحث عن طريقة سهلة وسريعه وغير مكلفة فى بناء المحطات سريعة البناء وسريعة الازاله دون خسائر حيث هدانى تفكيرى الى هذه المحطات وبعد دراسة الفكرة وعرضها على مديرى منذ اكثر منن 10 سنوات وافق عليها وبدأنا بداية بتركيب ابراج بارتفاع 24 مترا ثم 30 مترا برج ثلاثى المقطع نفس النوعية التى تركب على الاسطح حيث تحتاج مساحة على ارض لانشاء المحطة عليها 15 فى 15 مترا مربعا ولتثبيت الابراج تحتاج قطع خرسانية بابعاد 1.75 x 1.75 x1.25x ويكون الشلتر ومولدات الكهرباء وخزان الديزل ضمن حدود الموقع ، ولكن نتيجة للطلب من قسم الربط تم الانتقال الى ارتفاع اعلى الى 40 مترا حيث زادت مساحة الموقع الى 20 فى 20 مترا مربعا والى زيادة حجم الكتل الخرسانية الى 2.25 x 2.25 x 1.25 x .
هذا اخى المعلومات المبدئية واذا احتجت اى شىء فلا تتردد بالسؤال


----------

